# Public land for squirrel hunting near Atlanta?



## Forkhorn (Jan 24, 2010)

Want to take my kids hunting some before the season ends, but can't drive 2 1/2 hours to my deer land due to my work schedule and their activities. Looking for public access near South Fulton (Fairburn). I know we can go to Sheffield and Paulding forest, are there any other areas I am overlooking? Is Chattahoochee bend open for hunting in Coweta? If so, does anyone know where the entry points are?


----------



## Dupree (Jan 24, 2010)

id go to west point. there is a decent pop. of fox squirrels there.


----------



## ironman48 (Jan 24, 2010)

if you are in south fulton; Clybel wma just outside of Mansfield, or, yes, west Point. Clybel used to have a good population of black fox squirrells. Clybel also has a shooting range. (range is closed on Sundays.)


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Jan 25, 2010)

South Fulton has some huge landowners.  Have you stopped as asked for permission to hunt?   They sould be willing to let a father and his kids shoot some squirrels fer supper.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Jan 30, 2010)

youre not too far from joe kurz...  been there a couple times and it had some good squirrel huntn.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jan 25, 2011)

Pine Log WMA? I got a nice fox squirrel there a few years back.    


Sorry, didn't realize this was 2010....


----------

